# Lets Talk Booking Agents



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...starting with the gta and ontario.

does anyone know how i can contact brian pombiere, for example?

can any recommend (yeah, i know...) a few booking agents in the gta or southern ontario? mainly i'm looking for contact information.

i also have info on performerz.ca.

cheers!

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If you e-mail me I am pretty sure I can get you his number. I wouldn't post it on-line though.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> If you e-mail me I am pretty sure I can get you his number. I wouldn't post it on-line though.


Actually, someone else has put it online so I guess you can get it here:
http://www.harrisbrothers.ca/tour.htm


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

What type of work are you looking for? Bar gigs or something more lucrative?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> What type of work are you looking for? Bar gigs or something more lucrative?


...i'm not at all fussy. we have to play as often as possible. that is all that really matters. the money is not a factor.

but this might be an opportunity to share information regarding booking agents.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Actually, someone else has put it online so I guess you can get it here:
> http://www.harrisbrothers.ca/tour.htm


...hmmm...neither his sympatico nor his rogers email accounts are valid.

-dd


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll make a call and PM you with his info later tonight.

I can give you a few numbers of agents that book bars and festivals and whatnot. Most of the guys I deal with nowadays are booking tributes in Theaters and Casinos, I'm not sure if they are any good to you or not.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'll make a call and PM you with his info later tonight.
> I can give you a few numbers of agents that book bars and festivals and whatnot. Most of the guys I deal with nowadays are booking tributes in Theaters and Casinos, I'm not sure if they are any good to you or not.



...you never know! many thanks, friend. 

-david
[email protected]


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...starting with the gta and ontario.
> 
> does anyone know how i can contact brian pombiere, for example?
> 
> ...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> [/QUOPerformerz.ca leaves a lot to be desired. They don't return calls, tell you they areg oing to do something, and generally just blow you off. My experience anyways. CT.


...same here.

booking agents, like club owners, are a _unique_ breed.

-dh


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh yes!

The booking agent :bow: 

weird how they forget they work for you:sport-smiley-002: 


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I'm really surprised there hasn't been a thread like this before!

There's always a strong need for bookings and management. Some of my customers would give their left nut and a sack of diamonds for someone who could help them with their career...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Brian Smith at Active Talent out of London. Books pretty much everything around SW Ontario.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Intonator said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> The booking agent :bow:
> 
> ...


They don't work for musicians, they work for the venues. The money comes from venues, the musicians are just the product being sold (rented?) 

That said, my band wouldn't be doing much without agent support. There ARE some really good ones out there. (at least here in the west!)


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Funny how there aren't a lot of booking agents for bands advertising themselves on sites such as Overhear, Craigslist or http://toronto.communitymusician.com/

I guess there's not a lot of money in that line of work, especially considering all the complaints I hear from bands who use them. I've never experienced one but it would be nice to have someone else look out for us so that all we have to worry about is playing a good show.


----------

